# Y'a-t-il des heureux possesseurs de nouveaux iMac ???



## dani31 (2 Novembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

voilà hier j'ai commandé un nouvel iMac 21,5" avec 1To de disque dur et Ati Radeon 4670 sur l'Apple Store.

En parcourant le forum il y a de quoi avoir très peur, par rapport à tous les problèmes que rencontrent les acquéreurs de ces nouveaux modèles.

Actuellement j'ai un iMac 20" de 2008 qui grésille quand on baisse la luminosité, j'ai vu que ce problème est resté sur les nouveaux modèles, en plus de ça j'ai vu un post où un gars a eu des kernel panic à répétition, d'autres pour qui l'ordinateur est super lent, un autre encore entend comme un son durant sa session...

D'où ma question, est-ce qu'il y a des gens qui en sont satisfaits ?


----------



## Drizzit60 (2 Novembre 2009)

Je suis également intéresse par ce sujet, étant dans le même cas... C'est vrai que l'on dit que l'on verra plus de messages de personnes qui ont des problèmes que ceux qui n'en n'ont pas... Mais ca fait quand même stressé, surtout quand on déboursé 1300 euros...
Merci à vous


----------



## coldlab (2 Novembre 2009)

Après commande sur Apple store je suis possesseur depuis vendredi dernier d'un iMac  21,5 pouces : 3,33 GHz (carte HD 4670 donc), je n'ai observé aucun des symptômes décrits.
Ouf!

Un seul problème au départ : le cordon d'alimentation présent dans le colis est destiné aux prises US.
Assez frustrant.J'ai du me rendre chez un revendeur pour avoir le bon cordon.

Une vraie loterie quand on achète les premières machines: j'avais acheté un imac  20 pouces powerpc.Il faisait partie d'une série ayant une carte graphique défectueuse: changement en vain 3 fois de cette carte. j'avais peur de recommencer j'avoue la même galère.


----------



## van helsing (2 Novembre 2009)

pareille j'avais une peur bleu quand j'ai déballé mon imac 27 pouce je tremblais, je peut vous dire depuis vendredi, je suis heureux ! pas de problème, je vous fait le tour ! l'écran est grandiose la qualité d'image renversante cela fait plaisir, il ne chauffe pas plus que mon ancien imac 20 pouce, je compare j'ai un à côté de l'autre ! par contre il fait un peu plus de bruit cela m'irrite un peu mais bon je vais m'habitué, le clavier j'ai pris sans fil, c'est vrai pas évident au départ, ce qui travaille avec des chiffres à longueur de journée à éviter. La souris j'adore elle est très belle, plus de roulette c'est vraiment sympa.

bref je suis content car le forum m'a fait très peur 
achat sur apple store


----------



## pro6on (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

iMac 21.5" (ATI 4670, 1To, 4Go de RAM)acheté lundi dernier sur l'apple store, reçu jeudi (expédition super rapide).

L'iMac est super chouette, l'écran en full HD est vraiment agréable (mon écran 22" en écran secondaire à pris un coup de vieux d'un coup). Le clavier est terrible ainsi que la souris qui convient très bien à mon utilisation (plus de roulette, le pied )

Mais, car il faut toujours un "Mais", lors du premier démarrage, sur l'écran blanc où apparaît le logo, je vois en haut un droite une tâche noire ... un pixel mort 

N'étant pas très gênant, j'ai hésité à le faire renvoyer... J'ai quand même appelé Apple vendredi matin, et sans discuter, ils procèdent à un échange. Le mec d'UPS doit m'appeler aujourd'hui normalement pour prendre rendez vous pour le renvoyer... Encore heureux que j'ai mon macbook à coté pour passer le temps !

Vivement le "nouveau" !


----------



## Rico0o (2 Novembre 2009)

Après mes déboires avec mon premier 27" échangé, je suis ravi du nouveau !

L'écran est superbe, bien plus homogène en terme de luminosité que mon ancien 24". Les couleurs sont chaudes à souhait et quel pied de visionner une video HD en plein écran !!!
La nouvelle souris est vraiment excellente et répond très bien, c'est extrêmement agréable de ne plus avoir de molette (qui s'encrasse et se bloque).

Il ne rame pas du tout. Seul point négatif le disque dur fait plus de bruit que le 24", mais bon y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat 
Enfin niveau design je le trouve plus abouti avec la coque tout alu et la bande du bas beaucoup plus fine.

Voilà, en espérant que ma satisfaction dure...de toute façon j'ai pris un applecare donc au moindre pépin...


----------



## luna40 (2 Novembre 2009)

salut a tous 

je viens d'investir dans un Imac 24 pouces ;j'apprend l'informatique sur le terrain et j'avoue que le  rapport qualite prix est top compare aux pc , pour info aucun soucis pour le moment ...que du bonheur 

une petite question quand meme au risque de me faire passer pour une neuneu :rose:y a t il un besoin comme sur les pc de defragmenter et de nettoyer le disque ?

 par avance merci pour votre aide ......


----------



## redsquare (2 Novembre 2009)

luna40 a dit:


> salut a tous
> 
> je viens d'investir dans un Imac 24 pouces ;j'apprend l'informatique sur le terrain et j'avoue que le  rapport qualite prix est top compare aux pc , pour info aucun soucis pour le moment ...que du bonheur
> 
> ...



Non. Pas besoin, apparement.

Ton mac ne range pas tout n'importe comment comme le premier PC venu !


----------



## luna40 (2 Novembre 2009)

ok merci de ton aide ;-) autres questions anti virus ?? et applecare ça donne quoi ?? le vendeur (darty) m'a informer que sur mac ce n'etait pas utile d'avoir tout ça ...

je sais je suis une novice lol


----------



## choumou (2 Novembre 2009)

Pour l'applecare oui je te le conseil, pour l'antivirus fait une recherche sur le forum tu trouvera beaucoup de fil à ce sujet.


----------



## dani31 (2 Novembre 2009)

Merci à tous pour vos témoignages.

Plus particulièrement pour les possesseurs d'iMac 21,5" avec carte Ati 4670, avez-vous remarqué un petit sifflement quand la luminosité de l'écran est baissé ?


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Novembre 2009)

Finalement, il n'y pas que des mécontents 

Les contents, faites le savoir, car on a vraiment l'impression que cette nouvelle gamme d'iMac ne vaut pas un clou (mais je crois rien).


----------



## Drizzit60 (2 Novembre 2009)

Ouai ça rassure un peu! Maintenant, prions!! Mon bébé arrive le 10 Novembre, longue attente!


----------



## luna40 (2 Novembre 2009)

merci pour l'info choumou !!!

et pour toi iluro_64 après 2 PC fixe et 4 pc portables l'imac 24 pouces est vraiment top c'est vrai que la je compare une deudeuch a une Ferrari


----------



## bolox (2 Novembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Finalement, il n'y pas que des mécontents
> 
> Les contents, faites le savoir, car on a vraiment l'impression que cette nouvelle gamme d'iMac ne vaut pas un clou (mais je crois rien).



Ca me fait peur car je devrais renvoyer une offre de prix pour accord concernant un 27" i7 mais la j'hésite 

Le problème c'est que j'ai besoin de cette machine et que je n'ai pas envie de me taper un MACPRO plus cher et sans écran 

Alors que faire ???

Prendre un hackintosh ? lol


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Novembre 2009)

bolox a dit:


> Ca me fait peur car je devrais renvoyer une offre de prix pour accord concernant un 27" i7 mais la j'hésite
> 
> Le problème c'est que j'ai besoin de cette machine et que je n'ai pas envie de me taper un MACPRO plus cher et sans écran
> 
> ...



Chercher un "ancien" 24" à 3,06 MHz. Il y en a encore chez les revendeurs Apple


----------



## tomtom53 (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

et Sinon ceux qui ont le 27 pouces avez vous le probleme de flash player !! les saccades ?

merci


----------



## cillab (2 Novembre 2009)

tomtom53 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> et Sinon ceux qui ont le 27 pouces avez vous le probleme de flash player !! les saccades ?
> 
> merci



   je te dirais ca demain,je l'ais fait configurer,chez,le revendeur mac de toulouse il ma fait le transfer de données il me tarde a demain


----------



## tomtom53 (2 Novembre 2009)

cillab a dit:


> je te dirais ca demain,je l'ais fait configurer,chez,le revendeur mac de toulouse il ma fait le transfer de données il me tarde a demain



Ca marche a demain Cici ^^


----------



## dani31 (2 Novembre 2009)

Peut-être serait-il bon de poster les numéros de série des iMac à problème, et de ceux sans ? qu'en pensez-vous ?

Est-ce comme l'iPhone les numéros de série ? sur l'iPhone les premiers chiffres indiquent la semaine de fabrication, et l'usine où il a été fabriqué...


----------



## Rico0o (2 Novembre 2009)

tomtom53 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> et Sinon ceux qui ont le 27 pouces avez vous le probleme de flash player !! les saccades ?
> 
> merci



Non aucun soucis pour ma part


----------



## dani31 (2 Novembre 2009)

C'est dingue cette loterie, il doit y avoir une série foireuse, je ne sais pas quoi faire, j'ai commandé l'iMac 21,5" hier, avec l'AppleCare, que faire ? garder la commande ou l'annuler et attendre encore ?


----------



## dmar (2 Novembre 2009)

tomtom53 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> et Sinon ceux qui ont le 27 pouces avez vous le probleme de flash player !! les saccades ?
> 
> merci



Bonsoir,

J'ai remarquer lors des ralentissement que c'était flash player qui était le coupable (via le moniteur d'activité).


----------



## dani31 (2 Novembre 2009)

Vous pensez quoi de mon cas ?


----------



## dmar (2 Novembre 2009)

dani31 a dit:


> Vous pensez quoi de mon cas ?



Bonsoir,

C'est toi qui voit mais d'après ce que j'ai compris c'est une loterie.

Entre les ralentissements, les poussières, les pixels morts, les bruit a faible luminosité etc...... 


Je ne dit pas bravo a apple.


----------



## djio101 (2 Novembre 2009)

dmar, chut !! Dis pas ça trop fort, certains 'accros à la pomme' risquent de venir te lyncher !! :rateau:

Quoi qu'il en soit, y'a un quand même un gros souci... Même sur le site Apple Us des MacUsers commencent à faire remonter des problèmes : http://discussions.apple.com/forum.jspa?forumID=1110&start=0 

Mais bon, je dis ça, je dis rien ! :modo:

Vais p'têt' bien attendre la "rev b" pour mon achat... C'est c*n, because je m'étais bien fait à l'idée de voir un bel iMac 27" sur mon bureau !! :casse:

_Allez, je stoppe avec les smileys !!_


----------



## mjpolo (2 Novembre 2009)

Pour mon iMac 24" de décembre 2007 c'est le 3-ème qui était bon


----------



## flocech (3 Novembre 2009)

pour ma part, j'ai recu mon 21.5" 3.06 GHz ya une petite semaine
et ca tourne nickel

juste un démarrage assez lent , ecran blanc qui mouline pdt 30 s, dailleurs si qqun a une solution pour ca ? (jai essaye de reparer les permissions sur snoleopard, mais rien ne change)

donc oui tres heureux du nouvel imac


----------



## dani31 (3 Novembre 2009)

flocech, j'ai vu que pas mal de personnes ont résolu les problèmes de lenteur au démarrage ou à l'arrêt simplement en réinstallant Snow Leopard, tu l'as fait ?

Tu as le 21,5" avec la carte NVidia ou Ati ?

Oui très important flocech, ton écran bourdonne t-il quand tu baisses la luminosité ? fais le test très au calme, car il faut bien tendre l'oreille en journée, et enfin as-tu de temps en temps de brefs sauts d'image tout en haut ou en bas de l'écran ?


----------



## flocech (3 Novembre 2009)

dani31 a dit:


> flocech, j'ai vu que pas mal de personnes ont résolu les problèmes de lenteur au démarrage ou à l'arrêt simplement en réinstallant Snow Leopard, tu l'as fait ?
> 
> Tu as le 21,5" avec la carte NVidia ou Ati ?
> 
> Oui très important flocech, ton écran bourdonne t-il quand tu baisses la luminosité ? fais le test très au calme, car il faut bien tendre l'oreille en journée, et enfin as-tu de temps en temps de brefs sauts d'image tout en haut ou en bas de l'écran ?



non car je nai pas de DD de secours, et je ne peux pas stocker mes donees, peut etre y a une astuce ?

Processeur graphique NVIDIA GeForce 9400M

pas de sauts d'image, ni de bourdonnements audibles


----------



## cillab (3 Novembre 2009)

tomtom53 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> et Sinon ceux qui ont le 27 pouces avez vous le probleme de flash player !! les saccades ?
> 
> merci



salut ,ca y est il et là de la bombe nikel pas de saccades un son d'enfer un écrand de réve

  un clavier doux et réactif une souris  une caresse que du bonheur


----------



## kevart (4 Novembre 2009)

tomtom53 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> et Sinon ceux qui ont le 27 pouces avez vous le probleme de flash player !! les saccades ?
> 
> merci



Testé dès le démarage et aucun probèmes.
Tout comme pas de problème de grésillement ou de flash en rapport avec l'écran. 
Pas de surchauffe non plus.


----------



## Drizzit60 (5 Novembre 2009)

Rohlalalala encore 4 jours!! C'est long! J'ai préparé mes petites données du PC pour les transférer sur le imac 21.5. Je suis pressé de le vendre!


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Novembre 2009)

flocech a dit:


> pour ma part, j'ai recu mon 21.5" 3.06 GHz ya une petite semaine
> et ca tourne nickel
> 
> juste un démarrage assez lent , *ecran blanc qui mouline pdt 30 s*, dailleurs si qqun a une solution pour ca ? (jai essaye de reparer les permissions sur snoleopard, mais rien ne change)
> ...



mac alu 20" à 2,66 GHz, DD interne de 500 Go rempli à 345 Go.
Temps entre la pression sur le bouton de démarrage et l'instant de disponibilité : 50 secondes.

Alors 30 secondes pour une machine à 3,06 GHz, c'est plutôt bien, non ?
Sinon, à quoi faudrait-il s'attendre ?


----------



## cillab (5 Novembre 2009)

dani31 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> voilà hier j'ai commandé un nouvel iMac 21,5" avec 1To de disque dur et Ati Radeon 4670 sur l'Apple Store.
> 
> ...


oui et oui aucun problemes au regard de ceux,dit sur le cite nikel un son extra écrand nikel


----------



## maryan (5 Novembre 2009)

cillab a dit:


> salut ,ca y est il et là de la bombe nikel pas de saccades un son d'enfer un écrand de réve
> 
> un clavier doux et réactif une souris  une caresse que du bonheur





Et un tou nouvo corecteurre ortograffic nikel qui và aveque


----------



## dmar (5 Novembre 2009)

kevart a dit:


> Testé dès le démarage et aucun probèmes.
> Tout comme pas de problème de grésillement ou de flash en rapport avec l'écran.
> Pas de surchauffe non plus.



Plus après l'échange de mon premier 27'' :love:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (5 Novembre 2009)

salut,

J'aimerais connaitre vos avis sur la luminosite des ecrans de ces nouveaux Imac. Surtout en comparaison du 24" que je trouve tres (trop) lumineux. J'ai installé Shades mais je trouve que ca rends en peu les couleurs ternes.

Si vous pouvez donner votre retour d'experience, en particulier sur le 21.5"   (en comparaison du 24")
Le trouvez vous un peu plus "reposant" pour les yeux ?


----------



## dmar (5 Novembre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> salut,
> 
> J'aimerais connaitre vos avis sur la luminosite des ecrans de ces nouveaux Imac. Surtout en comparaison du 24" que je trouve tres (trop) lumineux. J'ai installé Shades mais je trouve que ca rends en peu les couleurs ternes.
> 
> ...



Bonjour, je possedai avant un 24'' que je trouvait trop lumineux ( je réglais la luminosité à un carré), sur le 27'' je suis a la moitié, donc je le trouve moins lumineux que l'ancien avec réglage équivalent et moins fatigant pour les yeux.


----------



## pro6on (5 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Echange fait aujourd'hui pour mon iMac 21,5" qui avait un pixel defectueux. Le nouveau est nickel, j'ai réinstallé direct snow leopard car le temps de démarrage était un peu long (c'est relatif hein ^^)

Aucun problème à signaler pour le moment (pas de grésillement, pas de pixel defectueux, iMac silencieux).

Que du bonheur à tartiner !


----------



## Goldmajestic (5 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acquérir un imac 21,5 HD4670 et j'en suis très content. Aucun problème à signaler....enfin un petit : j'ai branché un écran HP 24" avec le minidisplay vers DVI. 
Certaines fois les deux écrans se mettent à clignoter pour redevenir stable ensuite mais je verrais ce problème un peu plus tard.
Pour l'écran, RAS, impeccable tout comme la souris et le clavier sans fil.

Bonsoir à tous.

Goldmajestic


----------



## vernodien (6 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous 

Nouveau sur ce forum, j'en profite pour me présenter.Tout nouveau utilisateur de mac  je trouve ce systeme super.J'ai investi dans un imac 27" et pour l'instant aucun soucis décrit plus haut.Je ne regrette pas mon investissement.Si c'était a refaire je passerais plutôt sous mac


----------



## scaryfan (6 Novembre 2009)

Perso, il faut que je réfléchisse bien à ce que je veux faire !!!

Je suis sous PC depuis quelques années ... DOS 5.00, Multiplan, 286SXbidule... 

Bref, mon PC commence à être vraiment vieux et rame, rame, rame... :sleep:

Ca doit être un Pentium 4 cadencé à 2.5 ou un truc comme ça avec 1Go de RAM...
Bon, il est vrai que je ne l'ai pas résintallé depuis des lustres... c'est pas bien hein !!!

Pour résumer, l'univers MAC me plaît bien... ça paraît assez ludique quand même et rapide... j'ai un iPod Touch V2 et tout est quand même bien pensé...
Et je lis partout - les switcheurs notamment - que l'OS Mac est très génial... bref, ces switcheurs ne reviendront jamais sous Windaube... 

Et moi, ça me tente bien d'essayer...

Et j'hésite beaucoup à acheter prochainement (en janvier 2010) un iMac.
Et comme ça, mon vieux PC, je le résintalle tout propre comme il faut avec le minimum qu'il me faut sous Windaube : Excel + VBA notamment...

Maintenant, il faut que je réfléchisse à l'iMac : 21,5" ou 27" ????

J'ai vu le 27" à la FNAC Vélizy, il ne me semble pas grand comme ça... mais bon, dans un magasin, c'est toujours trompeur (il y a 2 ans, j'ai acheté une nouvelle télé et dans mon salon, c'était trop grand... du coups, échange contre un autre plus petit).

Voili !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h02 ----------

Question : est-ce que la version de base (3.06Ghz et 2Go) sont suffisants pour un usage classique (internet, mail, un peu de retouche photo) ?


----------



## choumou (6 Novembre 2009)

scaryfan a dit:


> Question : est-ce que la version de base (3.06Ghz et 2Go) sont suffisants pour un usage classique (internet, mail, un peu de retouche photo) ?



Largement suffisant, tu pourras même en faire plus.


----------



## scaryfan (6 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse... cela me conforte dans mon choix futur...
Et s'il le faut, plus tard, je pourrai rajouter un peu de RAM...
Ca permet quand même de booster la bête...


----------



## choumou (6 Novembre 2009)

scaryfan a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse... cela me conforte dans mon choix futur...
> Et s'il le faut, plus tard, je pourrai rajouter un peu de RAM...
> Ca permet quand même de booster la bête...



Exactement, par contre si tu veux rajouter de la RAM plus tard ne la prend pas chez Apple qui est plus cher que les autres, je te conseille plutôt celui-ci.


----------



## scaryfan (6 Novembre 2009)

Moi, les 2 trucs qui m'embêtent sur les iMac (et je ne suis pas le seul), c'est :

  - écran brillant
  - clavier sans pavé numérique (pour la version de base et il faut raquer sinon)



Depuis le temps que les magazines, sites internet et utilisateurs le disent, je ne comprends pas qu'Apple n'ait pas rectifié (au moins pour l'écran)...
Je ne pense pas qu'en terme de coût de production, une glace mat soit plus chère à faire qu'une glace lisse... non ?


----------



## choumou (6 Novembre 2009)

scaryfan a dit:


> - clavier sans pavé numérique (pour la version de base et il faut raquer sinon)



Ha quand on sait pas...
Tout les iMac sont livrés avec clavier sans fil et sans pavé numérique et pas seulement la version de base, de plus sans "raquer" on peut choisir sur l'Apple Store entre:

- Clavier *sans fil sans pavé* numérique
- Clavier filaire *avec* pavé numérique
- Clavier filaire *sans* pavé numérique

Donc tu as le choix sans dépenser 1&#8364; de plus.


----------



## scaryfan (6 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse...
En fait, je le savais... 
Mais en fait, j'habite à côté de la FNAC Vélizy (disons que je travaille à 5 mns de cette FNAC et j'habite à 8 mns de cette FNAC aussi)... :love:
Et donc, j'achète toujours tout à la FNAC à côté de chez moi car, au moins, je ne m'embête pas à renvoyer les appareils que j'achète... pas besoin d'être présent pour UPS, pas de souci de se dire "mince, le colis va arriver dans un drôle d'état".
Au moins, à la FNAC, c'est toi qui prend le colis... et je sais que je vais faire vraiment gaffe... 

C'est parfois un peu plus cher à la FNAC - et encore - mais au moins, je suis assez serein...

Expériences vécues :
  - écran plat PANASONIC de 42" changé sans aucun problème par un SONY le lendemain de l'achat
  - cellule de travers sur mon D7D et échange sans problème

Le seul souci, c'est qu'il faut attendre au SAV...


----------



## valdiviano (6 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part, je suis allé faire un tour à la FNAC mardi...et je suis reparti avec un iMac 21,5" sous le bras !
De retour chez moi, je l'ai relié en Ethernet à mon ancien iMac dont le disque dur menaçait ruine depuis plusieurs mois, j'ai lancé l'Assistant Migration...et au bout de 2 heures 1/2, j'ai retrouvé mon nouvel iMac entièrement configuré, avec tous mes dossiers et tous mes fichiers ! Je n'ai rien eu à faire, il s'est débrouillé tout seul ! 
Vraiment aucun souci pour l'instant avec cet iMac, tout est nickel, et qualité d'image exceptionnelle !


----------



## olivierdo (6 Novembre 2009)

pareil pour l'instant j'en suis super content j'ai pris le modèle avec la carte ati et 1TB

par contre j'avais hésité avec le 27'' mais c'est pas possible c'est géant de egarder un écran pareil pour un usage ordinateur à moins d'être à 5 m en arrière lol déjà 21'' c'est grandiose.


----------



## choumou (6 Novembre 2009)

@ Scaryfan
Oui je comprend, d'ailleurs moi je n'ai pas pu attendre pour le commander, je l'ai pris direct à ICLG ils le vendaient avec le clavier filaire pavé numérique.


----------



## scaryfan (6 Novembre 2009)

Je suis allé à la FNAC Vélizy tout à l'heure.
J'ai vu le 27" et en ai un peu parlé au vendeur... notamment concernant les retours SAV.
Il m'a dit qu'ils en avaient déjà vendu 5 et qu'il n'y avait pas de retour SAV...
Il semble donc qu'ils aient une bonne série... ! ?



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h12 ----------




valdiviano a dit:


> Pour ma part, je suis allé faire un tour à la FNAC mardi...et je suis reparti avec un iMac 21,5" sous le bras !
> De retour chez moi, je l'ai relié en Ethernet à mon ancien iMac dont le disque dur menaçait ruine depuis plusieurs mois, j'ai lancé l'Assistant Migration...et au bout de 2 heures 1/2, j'ai retrouvé mon nouvel iMac entièrement configuré, avec tous mes dossiers et tous mes fichiers ! Je n'ai rien eu à faire, il s'est débrouillé tout seul !
> Vraiment aucun souci pour l'instant avec cet iMac, tout est nickel, et *qualité d'image exceptionnelle* !


 
Cette critique, je l'ai déjà lue plusieurs fois !!! :love::love::love:


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Novembre 2009)

scaryfan a dit:


> Cette critique, je l'ai déjà lue plusieurs fois !!! :love::love::love:



Au sens noble du terme j'espère !


----------



## scaryfan (6 Novembre 2009)

Oui oui !!!


----------



## pistache18 (7 Novembre 2009)

dmar a dit:


> Bonjour, je possedai avant un 24'' que je trouvait trop lumineux ( je réglais la luminosité à un carré), sur le 27'' je suis a la moitié, donc je le trouve moins lumineux que l'ancien avec réglage équivalent et moins fatigant pour les yeux.



Le réglage de la luminosité est bien plus facile sur le 27  que sur le 24 : Là ou il était difficile d'abaisser franchement la luminosité sur le 24, c'est possible sur le dernier 27 (sans doute aussi sur le 21,5). Inutile d'installer Shades


----------



## mysti77 (8 Novembre 2009)

je viens d'avoir mon imac 27" une petite merveille mais pas tout tester encore


----------



## Daweh (8 Novembre 2009)

Salut,

Quel configuration pour ton 
imac.Ca peut être utile .Merci

Daweh


----------



## pistache18 (8 Novembre 2009)

mysti77 a dit:


> je viens d'avoir mon imac 27" une petite merveille mais pas tout tester encore



Content pour toi. C2D ou i5/i7 ?


----------



## yethi (9 Novembre 2009)

iMac 27"  core 2 duo 3,06 reçu vendredi; pour l'instant aucun pb;
il est plus réactif que le 24"  2,4 ghz que j'utilisais précédemment, il est plus silencieux, il chauffe moins et jusqu'a présent aucun pb de ralentissement.
le magic mouse est finalement très agréable.
juste un peu lent au démarrage jusqu'a ce que je reinitialise la pram, depuis démarrage normal
pour ce qui est de l'écran, il est très agréable et mon ancien24" parait petit à coté!

(pour info fabrication semaine 45, usine Shanghai et pas de transfert depuis l'ancien mac au 1er allumage)


----------



## dani31 (10 Novembre 2009)

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas de problème avec leur 21,5" 1To et 4670, où ont été fabriqués vos iMac ? à Shangai ? (numéro de série qui commence par W8), ou ailleurs ?

Olivierdo, ton iMac a été fabriqué où ?


----------



## davidcaro2 (15 Novembre 2009)

moi il commence par W8

Il marche nickel, aucun problème 

iMac 3,06 , HD4670, 1To, 4Go


----------



## Woaha (16 Novembre 2009)

dani31 a dit:


> Merci à tous pour vos témoignages.
> 
> Plus particulièrement pour les possesseurs d'iMac 21,5" avec carte Ati 4670, avez-vous remarqué un petit sifflement quand la luminosité de l'écran est baissé ?



Oui, j'ai exactement ce problème. Pensez-vous que je devrais changer l'iMac pour un autre ?


----------



## dmar (16 Novembre 2009)

Woaha a dit:


> Oui, j'ai exactement ce problème. Pensez-vous que je devrais changer l'iMac pour un autre ?



Si est dans les quatorze jours après t'on achat n'hésite pas.


----------



## Woaha (16 Novembre 2009)

dmar a dit:


> Si est dans les quatorze jours après t'on achat n'hésite pas.



Je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui (acheté sur l'Apple Store en ligne). N'est-il pas possible de le faire réparer dans l'année suivant l'achat avec apple care ? Puis-je passer par l'Apple Store du Louvre plutôt que par le renvoi postal ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

C'est très simple de renvoyer un Mac acheté sur l'AS. C'est gratuit , pas besoin de se déplacer , le transporteur vous appelle et c'est vous qui choisissez le jour et l'heure du passage.

Je l'ai fais la semaine dernière pour un Mac Mini. Si l'on est dans la période de retour autorisé (14 jours) aucun souci.


----------



## Woaha (16 Novembre 2009)

pabotonpc a dit:


> C'est très simple de renvoyer un Mac acheté sur l'AS. C'est gratuit , pas besoin de se déplacer , le transporteur vous appelle et c'est vous qui choisissez le jour et l'heure du passage.
> 
> Je l'ai fais la semaine dernière pour un Mac Mini. Si l'on est dans la période de retour autorisé (14 jours) aucun souci.



Merci beaucoup. Je vais tenter le coup et l'on verra bien s'il s'agit d'un problème qui touche tous les nouveaux iMacs ou non.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (17 Novembre 2009)

Woaha a dit:


> Oui, j'ai exactement ce problème. Pensez-vous que je devrais changer l'iMac pour un autre ?


Problème connu, un échange d'iMac pour un autre neuf est la meilleure solution


----------



## Dailyplanet (20 Novembre 2009)

Moi je suis heureux concernant mon iMac i7 reçu hier.

Pas d'écran jaune, pas de pixel mort, pas de grésillement lorsque je baisse la luminosité de l'écran, pas de bruit du lecteur de DVD, Pas de freeze en regardant des vidéos flash, pas de souffle venant des hauts-parleur...pas de...

Que du bonheur quoi :rateau::rateau::rateau: c'est trop cool non ??

Ah oui...j'ai juste un écran bleu (blue screen de windows) quand j'essaye d'installer Windows Pro 64 bits avec boot camp


----------



## tomtom53 (20 Novembre 2009)

@Dailyplanet as tu remis a Zero ton imac en formatant la partition de snow ?
merci


----------



## Dailyplanet (21 Novembre 2009)

tomtom53 a dit:


> @Dailyplanet as tu remis a Zero ton imac en formatant la partition de snow ?
> merci


 
Non non pas pour l'instant. Tout est d'origine "livraison"
Pour le moment je tente d'installer Seven 64Bits avec Boot Camp...ça marche pas  écran noir !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Moi je suis heureux concernant mon iMac i7 reçu hier.



J'ai reçu ce modèle le 18/11/09 et j'ai quelques soucis. Par intermittence , l'écran devient noir quelques secondes puis redevient normal. Ensuite , ce sont des lignes horizontales qui s'affichent par intermittence. 

Comme je l'ai déjà signalé par ailleurs , les dossiers Musique,Images et Bureau sont en anglais. Rien à comprendre.

Le plus embêtant , c'est le mot de passe qui n'est pas demandé lorsque j'installe une application.

Je pense renvoyer l'iMac chez Apple .

La version Mac OS X est la 10.6.2 (10C2234). J'ai un autre iMac avec 10.6.2 (10C540). Pourquoi les versions sont-elles différentes ?


----------



## luna40 (22 Novembre 2009)

je ne comprend vraiment l'intérêt d'avoir une time capsule a part pour sauvegarder sans fils mais pour la borne wifi ??? si on a déjà la live box ça avance a quoi ??

je me cherche un bon disque dur si time capsule a d'autres avantages pourquoi pas ?? 

quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer clairement ce qu'elle fait au juste ??

merci d'avance


----------



## pistache18 (22 Novembre 2009)

luna40 a dit:


> je ne comprend vraiment l'intérêt d'avoir une time capsule a part pour sauvegarder sans fils mais pour la borne wifi ??? si on a déjà la live box ça avance a quoi ??
> 
> je me cherche un bon disque dur si time capsule a d'autres avantages pourquoi pas ??
> 
> ...



Si tu souhaites une réponse, fais l'effort de poster dans la bonne rubrique.

Amicalement.


----------



## Dailyplanet (23 Novembre 2009)

pabotonpc a dit:


> J'ai reçu ce modèle le 18/11/09 et j'ai quelques soucis. Par intermittence , l'écran devient noir quelques secondes puis redevient normal. Ensuite , ce sont des lignes horizontales qui s'affichent par intermittence.
> Comme je l'ai déjà signalé par ailleurs , les dossiers Musique,Images et Bureau sont en anglais. Rien à comprendre.
> Le plus embêtant , c'est le mot de passe qui n'est pas demandé lorsque j'installe une application.
> Je pense renvoyer l'iMac chez Apple .
> La version Mac OS X est la 10.6.2 (10C2234). J'ai un autre iMac avec 10.6.2 (10C540). Pourquoi les versions sont-elles différentes ?


 
Je n'ai aucun problème que tu mentionnes (ni aucun d'autre d'ailleurs) 
la version Mac OSX du mien est:
10.6.2 (10C2234)
Et sa date de fabrication:
Factory: *W8* (Shanghai China)
Production year: 2009
Production week: 46 (November)

Désolé pour toi. A ta place, je le renverrai pour échange dans les 14 jours


----------



## lejanot (23 Novembre 2009)

Idem, Imac 21,5 ATI 4670 reçu depuis une semaine et RAS, tout fonctionne à merveille 



dani31 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui n'ont pas de problème avec leur 21,5" 1To et 4670, où ont été fabriqués vos iMac ? à Shangai ? (numéro de série qui commence par W8), ou ailleurs ?



Je crois qu'il n'y a qu'une seule usine pour les Imacs, donc à-priori leur N° de série commencent tous par W8, viennent ensuite l'année (9) et la semaine de fabrication (46 pour moi).


----------



## mjpolo (23 Novembre 2009)

lejanot a dit:


> Idem, Imac 21,5 ATI 4670 reçu depuis une semaine et RAS, tout fonctionne à merveille
> 
> 
> 
> Je crois qu'il n'y a qu'une seule usine pour les Imacs, donc à-priori leur N° de série commencent tous par W8, viennent ensuite l'année (9) et la semaine de fabrication (46 pour moi).



heu, moi j'ai  W875... alors c'est la 75-ème semaine?:mouais:


----------



## lejanot (23 Novembre 2009)

mjpolo a dit:


> heu, moi j'ai  W875... alors c'est la 75-ème semaine?:mouais:



non, ton imac 24 vient de Shangai (W8), et a été fabriqué en 2007 (7) dans la 50e et quelque semaine (5X), en décembre donc...


----------



## pistache18 (23 Novembre 2009)

Ou trouve t on ce numéro de série ? Merci.


----------



## mjpolo (23 Novembre 2009)

lejanot a dit:


> non, ton imac 24 vient de Shangai (W8), et a été fabriqué en 2007 (7) dans la 50e et quelque semaine (5X), en décembre donc...




Mais bien sûr :rose: j'ai raté le W8 en tant qu'usine de Shanghaï :rateau:




pistache18 a dit:


> Ou trouve t on ce numéro de série ? Merci.


 
menu pomme, A propos de ce mac, clique 2x sur Version 10.X.

De rien


----------



## NightWalker (24 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Pour le moment je tente d'installer Seven 64Bits avec Boot Camp...ça marche pas  écran noir !



Apple ne sortira le support officiel de W7 pour BootCamp qu'en fin d'année.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h00 ----------




pabotonpc a dit:


> J'ai reçu ce modèle le 18/11/09 et j'ai quelques soucis. Par intermittence , l'écran devient noir quelques secondes puis redevient normal. Ensuite , ce sont des lignes horizontales qui s'affichent par intermittence.
> 
> Comme je l'ai déjà signalé par ailleurs , les dossiers Musique,Images et Bureau sont en anglais. Rien à comprendre.
> 
> ...


Tu as essayé de réinstaller SL ? en clean install.


----------



## Vincent_è (24 Novembre 2009)

J'espère être l'heureux possesseur d'un Imac 21.5" commandé hier soir, d'ici la fin de semaine. C'est la version à 1To + ATI Radeon 4670 vivement la fin de semaine :love:


----------



## kuigi (24 Novembre 2009)

Je viens d'avoir un Imac 21 pouces avec core duo 3,06 Ghz. N°W89441PKB9S

J'en avais marre de bidouiller des PC, les virus , les configurations, et toutes les merdes autres. . . . .

Pour l'instant il fonctionne a merveille, j'ai juste un soucis pour le démarrer, faut-il appuyer longtemps sur le bouton arrière ou pas ?

L'image est très belle, le son nickel , le clavier encore  mieux- je ne connais pas encore toutes les fonctions.

D'ailleurs en passant savez-comment récuperer des fichiers cwk venant de clarisworks pour PC ?

J'ai aussi des soucis avec Iweb car je n'arrive pas à importer mes sites , quels programmes utilsez-vous ?


----------



## dmar (24 Novembre 2009)

kuigi a dit:


> j'ai juste un soucis pour le démarrer, faut-il appuyer longtemps sur le bouton arrière ou pas ?



Bonsoir,

Une impulsion suffit.


----------



## mjpolo (24 Novembre 2009)

kuigi a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir un Imac 21 pouces avec core duo 3,06 Ghz. N°W89441PKB9S
> 
> J'en avais marre de bidouiller des PC, les virus , les configurations, et toutes les merdes autres. . . . .
> 
> ...



Pour les fichiers cwk il te faut AppleWorks 6 mac


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2009)

_@NightWalker_ . J'ai fais la réinstallation de SL en clean install. Les dossiers sont bien en français,après le transfert de mes données .  Pour le moment , ça fonctionne .....


----------



## Vincent_è (26 Novembre 2009)

Imac 21" déballé et opérationnel pour moi. (version à 1350Euros)
RAS c'est beau ça marche nickel chrome, la magic mouse est terrible prise en main en deux minute la mighty est deja oubliée


----------



## dani31 (26 Novembre 2009)

Vincent_è, quelle est la marque de ton disque dur d'1To ? tu le vois dans "utilitaire de disque", merci


----------



## Vincent_è (26 Novembre 2009)

Je suis pas chez moi jusqu'à lundi  (et oui c'est dur je l'ai vu en tout est pour tout 15min et j'ai était obligé de l'abandonner à lui même :rose: )

Je te dis ça dès que je rentre.


----------



## SoulRage (26 Novembre 2009)

ça y est je viens de recevoir le i5 après de multiples péripéties ^^

ça à l'air de rouler comme truc. J'ai été très déçu concernant l'affichage. En, effet même quand je lis un dvd c'est en asser mauvaise qualité lorsque c'est en pleine écran =(

par contre pas de bruit, réactivité parfaite...

humm je me demandais, comment faire pour lire les vidéos qui demandent "mime" je suis tombé sur plus d'une à chaque fois ça me dirige vers un site de microsoft mais je trouve rien.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## pistache18 (26 Novembre 2009)

SoulRage a dit:


> ça y est je viens de recevoir le i5 après de multiples péripéties ^^
> 
> ça à l'air de rouler comme truc. J'ai été très déçu concernant l'affichage. En, effet même quand je lis un dvd c'est en asser mauvaise qualité lorsque c'est en pleine écran =(
> 
> ...



Pour la lecture d'un dvd, 576 lignes, quand la résolution de l'écran fait 1400 lignes, l'écart est trop important. Abaisses la résolution de l'écran peut sans doute améliorer les choses.

Encore que l'idéal aurait été d'y intégrer un lecteur Blue Ray, ou que l'on puisse au moins le faire par l'entrée display port !!!


----------



## SoulRage (26 Novembre 2009)

je me vois pas abaisser la résolution à chaque fois que je dois lire un dvd XD

et pour "mime" quelqu'un sait ?


----------



## NightWalker (26 Novembre 2009)

SoulRage a dit:


> je me vois pas abaisser la résolution à chaque fois que je dois lire un dvd XD
> 
> et pour "mime" quelqu'un sait ?



c'est comme vidéo ??? extension du fichier ? (.avi, .wmv, .mkv)
Sinon essaye de lire avec mplayer OS X ext ou VLC


----------



## pistache18 (26 Novembre 2009)

SoulRage a dit:


> je me vois pas abaisser la résolution à chaque fois que je dois lire un dvd XD
> 
> et pour "mime" quelqu'un sait ?



C'est un conseil, maintenant, tu fais ce que tu veux... 

Tu peux même dire "merci" quand tu poses une question.


----------



## pinkipou (26 Novembre 2009)

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un Imac core i7 depuis le 24 novembre 2009.
Chez moi tout fonctionne à merveille. Je vous confirme que l'écran est fantastique.
Je l'ai laissé tourner 24 H consécutifs, afin de transférer les nombreuses données de mon ancien Imac G5 et reconstituer la bibliothèque de visages dans Iphoto. Ca chauffe normalement, mais pas au point de se brûler.
On constate bien que l'aluminium joue son rôle de dissipateur.
En tout cas cette machine reste très silencieuse, et le seul bruit que l'on entend c'est le crépitement du disque dur. Depuis que je l'ai, j'ai l'impression que mon ancien Imac G5 de 20 pouces n'en fait plus que 15 ! !
Moi qui trouvais l'écran très grand lors de l'achat, je vous confirme que l'on s'y habitue très vite.
Le son est de très bonne qualité, bien soutenu et de grande clarté, et pour moi, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'acheter des enceintes additionnelles, même pour écouter de la musique. En lecture DVD si le volume est au maximum, pour moi c'est trop fort, je suis obligé de baisser !
Quel plaisir également de pouvoir transférer ses photos via le port SD, pour moi c'est beaucoup plus rapide que par USB 2 !
J'ai calibré l'écran avec une sonde Monaco Optix, et il y a très peu de différence avec le réglage d'origine.
Cet ordinateur est un must !


----------



## SoulRage (27 Novembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> c'est comme vidéo ??? extension du fichier ? (.avi, .wmv, .mkv)
> Sinon essaye de lire avec mplayer OS X ext ou VLC


 

Nan c'est quand je me connecte sur un site d'information en direct, il me dis que c'est une vidéo "mime" et me dirige vers un lien de microsoft ou je trouve pas grand chose malheureusement


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (27 Novembre 2009)

MIME 

Autrement dit, ce "MIME" ne t'avance à rien.
Ton fichier a une extension ?


----------



## butok (27 Novembre 2009)

Je viens juste (hier soir) de m'acheter un 27" Core i5 à l'apple store du louvre,   et ben, ...whouuaa, ça dépote !

L'écran est vraiment incroyable, et je suis très surpris, je trouve la souris et le clavier tres agréable à l'utilisation, alors que en générale je ne jure que par les clavier/souris gamers...

Le fait de ne pas mettre d'adaptateur firewire 400/800 par contre c'est vraiment pingre  !

Par contre je trouve le Wifi très mauvais, je telecharge beaucoup moins vite qu'avec mon macbook pro (first gen) alors qu'ils sont tous les deux au même endroit. Genre quand je telecharge des podcast par itunes + mise à jour WOW j'ai plus moyen de surfer...    Une idée d'où pourrais venir le problème ?


----------



## Johannès (27 Novembre 2009)

SoulRage a dit:


> et pour "mime" quelqu'un sait ?



je vais peut-être dire une connerie mais si c'est une vidéo wmv il te faut flip4mac

donne un lien du site avec la vidéo, on pourra mieux t'aider


----------



## SoulRage (27 Novembre 2009)

Johannès a dit:


> je vais peut-être dire une connerie mais si c'est une vidéo wmv il te faut flip4mac
> 
> donne un lien du site avec la vidéo, on pourra mieux t'aider


 
Je l'ait eu sur un tas de vidéo j'ai plus les liens en tête, seul celui la: www.bfmtv.fr le direct je n'arrive pas à le lire =(

Merci de ton aide 

PS: Quelqu'un sait il comment lorsqu'on regarde une vidéo sur youtube ou dailymotion ne pas l'avoir version timbre poste mais un minimum "grand" ?

Car j'ai vraiment un soucis d'affichage avec safari et mozilla toutes mes pages internet sont écrite en tous petits et ayant des problèmes de vue c'est asser embétant. Si quelqu'un sait comment remédier à ça je suis preneur.

thx all


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (27 Novembre 2009)

Pour BFM TV, faut Miscorsoft Media Player, c'est écrit en toute lettre. Le MIME, ça veut juste dire que ton navigateur ne peut pas lire ce TYPE de fichier (ou ce MIME type de fichier, ça revient au même).


----------



## Johannès (27 Novembre 2009)

le direct sur bfmtv est du wmv donc il te faut flip4mac, c'est bien ce que je disais
http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche19231-flip4mac-wmv.html

pour firefox en tout petit, essaye "cmd" + "+" ou "cmd" + "0" (zéro)

je sais pas encore mais sur windows c'est ctrl + + et ctrl + 0 dans l'ordre zoom + et zoom 0

[edit] c'est peut-être pomme + +


----------



## dmar (27 Novembre 2009)

SoulRage a dit:


> Je l'ait eu sur un tas de vidéo j'ai plus les liens en tête, seul celui la: www.bfmtv.fr le direct je n'arrive pas à le lire =(
> 
> Merci de ton aide
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Pour youtube ou dailymotion tu a une icône en passant ta souris sur la video pour passer en plein ecran.

Pour safari, tu va dans les préférences>avancées> et la tu peut définir la taille de police a utiliser.


----------



## franc0 (27 Novembre 2009)

Comblé rien a dire je l'est depuis mercredi que du bonheur



franc0


----------



## SoulRage (27 Novembre 2009)

ok merci de votre aide je test ça et je vous tiens au courant =)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h13 ----------

Désolé du double post mais ça ne marche pas =(

J'ai télécharger et installer flip4mac et j'ai été sur bfm mais rien n'a faire..

Aurais-je oublier quelque chose ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (27 Novembre 2009)

Non, a priori non. Chez moi ça fonctionne d'ailleurs.
As-tu relancé tes navigateurs pour qu'ils tiennent compte de flip4mac ? Testé avec Safari et Firefox à l'instant, sur un iMac tout neuf, et ça roule tout seul


----------



## Johannès (27 Novembre 2009)

tu peux aussi lire cette page http://www.osxfacile.com/plugin.html

chapitre 4


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (27 Novembre 2009)

Je regarde peu de télé sur le net, voir quasi pas. Mais Windows Media Player ne me semble plus utile du tout.


----------



## SoulRage (28 Novembre 2009)

ça marchait pas hier j'ai éteint j'ai dormi j'allume ça marche...

lol

merci beaucoup


----------



## mig123 (3 Décembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> mac alu 20" à 2,66 GHz, DD interne de 500 Go rempli à 345 Go.
> Temps entre la pression sur le bouton de démarrage et l'instant de disponibilité : 50 secondes.
> 
> Alors 30 secondes pour une machine à 3,06 GHz, c'est plutôt bien, non ?
> Sinon, à quoi faudrait-il s'attendre ?



J'ai le meme problème avec l'imac de base
çà m'embete de réinstaller macos


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Décembre 2009)

mig123@mac.com a dit:


> J'ai le meme problème avec l'imac de base
> çà m'embete de réinstaller macos



Pourquoi réinstaller Mac OS ? Si le problème vient d'un plug-in il n'y aura pas de changement

Il existe une manip qui, parfois, améliore les choses : un démarrage avec ré-initialisation de la PRAM. Mais s'il y a un programme quelconque lancé au démarrage qui perturbe, cette manip n'aura pas d'effet.

Autre manip à faire aussi, pour voir : un redémarrage sans les extensions. Cela permettra de voir si il y une amélioration flagrante.

Dans le même esprit, s'il y a des lancements de programmes au démarrage, les désactiver pour voir leur effet.


----------



## olaf1966 (3 Décembre 2009)

iMac 27" I7 reçu lundi, aucun problème à signaler.

Une très belle machine, parfaitement silencieuse. Que du bonheur :love:


----------



## Dailyplanet (3 Décembre 2009)

olaf1966 a dit:


> iMac 27" I7 reçu lundi, aucun problème à signaler.
> 
> Une très belle machine, parfaitement silencieuse. Que du bonheur :love:



Bienvenue au club des gens heureux :love::love::love:...comme moi depuis 10 jours !


----------



## pinkipou (3 Décembre 2009)

Je nuance mon post précédent, car après 6 jours d'utilisation, problème de sursaut d'écran.
J'ai appelé l'APPLE store pour me le remplacer. Pour plus d'infos, j'ai posté dans la discussion se rapportant aux sursauts d'écrans.


----------



## fabrice74 (3 Décembre 2009)

Imac I7, je l'ai depuis 1 semaine, et RAS tout est parfait (pour le moment) aucun problème, que du bonheur... une machine à bonheur


----------



## mss (13 Décembre 2009)

bonsoir

ancien pcman je possède un Imac i5 depuis une semaine vraiment rien à dire il fonctionne à merveille.
 il dépasse mes espérances à tous les niveaux et je ne regrette pas d'avoir quitté le monde pc.
seul point presque négatif le jour ou j'ai acheté le Imac à l'Apple Store LOUVRE j'ai souscrit un Apple Care mais étaient en rupture de stock de boite et sur les conseils de l'Apple Store et du standard téléphonique Apple Care j'ai essayé de téléchargé le logiciel Tech Tool Deluxe mais le téléchargement se bloque et indique un téléchargement de 6 h ?.


----------

